# carving knife



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

What do all you natural fork carvers use for a knife? I've seen a few really nice ones I'd like to have but figured I better check with the experts first. Has anyone used a Morakniv from Sweden? Thanks!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm not a good carver... but Mora 120 do the job


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Im working on a prototype with the help of magictorch for a small batch I'll being doing in the coming months. Keep an eye out


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I too would like know more about the blades that are very effective for hand carving.

Especially what aspect of working down a fork a particular blade tends to be best for that part of the carving process.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I use a few... The Flexcut Whittling Jack and a Cape Forge blade in my own Ebony handle. I also like Iwasaki Files for shaping.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Blades got it covered 

I tend to use a large Scandi grind for initial bark removal / rough shaping, then I go to a mora 120 or 107.

Blade's whittler is going to be awesome though....


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

If I'm gonna be out and there might be a chance to do some whittiling I carry my "carving jack" by flexcut (I don't remember if that's the right model but it's the four blade one) If I'm gonna be at home then I tend to use a lot more tools, ya know, cause I got'em.

A great place to look for all kinds of carving info is 
www.woodcarvingillustrated.com

The magazine is fantastic.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I use a mora quite a bit.










Pretty good knife and inexpensive.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

I've never used a knife of any sort in making naturals. I only use rasps and sand paper. If you want to carve designs, faces or enhance a wood project with some sort of carving skill, that's another matter. Xacto makes a carving kit which I have and never used...nice blades that are replaceable and you can sharpen them of course, with big fat comfortable handles. Member "Ruthie" does a lot of carving on her projects and Bill Hays' scorpion is a good example as well. You might PM them and see what they use. A Dremel set with a good set of burrs or a hand piece mototool such as a Foredom or the like is good with certain burrs to do stuff a knife can't.

A lot of old world carvers made their own carving tools from scratch since carving is pretty much an individual thing based on one's hand's morphology. I suggest steel from old worn out circular saw blades, diamond blades for hand grinders, and thick cut off tool blades...anything that is hard and holds an edge. If I personally was going to carve I'd make my own tools as I needed them to perform all cuts.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

My favorite carving knives are a frost mora and my Boker congress carver.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Mora carving knives are GREAT...and they hold an edge very well...I buy mine from RAGWEED FORGE ( online )...Shipping is a FLAT $6 for orders in the USA...Reasonable prices and GREAT service....Phil


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

it's the handle and the blade and a coffee mark 







This is my favorite carving tool 
It's from an old knife company hear in Germany it's called Tina and they are famous for garden knifes.







you slide out the steel and fix it with the little screw at the handle and slide it back upside down so you are save when caring it. 








But don't tell my Opinel Nr.8 ;-) she is my ED work Horse. 
Cheers


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

leon13 said:


> it's the handle and the blade and a coffee mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! You could even have a blade on each end if desired.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I use a box cutter... Nothing fancy lol. And my Nicholson rasp. That's it


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Chapman, I also use a folding box cutter and it works great. I'm glad I'm not the only one doing so. Maybe I'll just save the money for the new knife on bands and pouches. :naughty:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

The Mora knives are a very good choice for whittling forks. Go for the shortest blade as it gives more control.

If you wish to try carving them then go for specialist woodcarving knives as made by Pfeil, Kirchen, Henry Taylor and others


----------



## hainfelder (Oct 19, 2014)

Still my favorite ... bought many many years ago - some swedish hand forged thing ...





  








carving knife DSC 4814




__
hainfelder


__
Nov 10, 2014




Swedish Steel - used for over 10 years ...


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

I just bought a 8" Mora knife on eday for like 12.00 bucks free shipping ,the blade edge is so sharp I could shave with it. Its fantastic knife and if you have a small budget its the way to go.


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

hehehe, when I use a knife, I use my ka-bar hunting knife.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

... All Moras except the Hultafors on the right









I use my edc swiss army knife a lot too.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

rockslinger said:


> I use a mora quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favs!


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Mora are my favorite knifes and I have some from every large production company.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

I use 2 a big one and smaller one work very well


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

stinger said:


> rockslinger said:
> 
> 
> > I use a mora quite a bit.
> ...


I paid $8.95 shipping included, can't beat that. lol


----------

